# Gunsmith



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Is there gunsmiths out there y'all recommend? I want to have the matte finish on my sbe redone


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Heritage Arms 
7045 S State St # 9 Midvale, UT 84047-1548
(801) 562-2486

Probably the best and most affordable work I have had done was by these guys


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Do they do their own metal finish work? Bead blast or polish and blue? I have had a few guns done and everybody sent them somewhere. If there is a local doing it I would rather use them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

They have a bead blaster, lathe, all the things you would hope for. The only thing they dont do is resurface with finishes like Cerakote. They do contract that out. But when I picked up my rifle two weeks ago, the gunsmith was telling me about a bluing job he did... Hope my response made sense. I just woke up from a Sunday nap and im groggy


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

So they have bluing tanks in-house?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> So they have bluing tanks in-house?


They arent in the shop itself, so I was confused by his statement. I know the owner has some connections, so he may be paying for use of someone else's shop


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see anything about waterfowl here so I'm moving this to Firearms and reloading. 

I apologize. 
Don't hate me. 
Have a great day. 
Enjoy the UWN.

Naurally I will leave a shadow topic here.

Good luck finding a gunsmith for your re-blue.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Stealthwaterfowl,
Sorry for sidetracking your question. I believe the factory finish is a baked on paint like material. I don't think anyone local does it commercially. Brownells sells a do-it-yourself kit I have heard good things about, but didn't work for me. The dip processes are good and locally available.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One suggestion I would make is Black Ice Coatings http://www.blackicecoatings.com/ they do a baked on Teflon finish that is supposed to be pretty darned impressive


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Is the Teflon coating more durable than a factory finish?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> Is the Teflon coating more durable than a factory finish?


This is what Black Ice has to say about it



> Our way of processing goes way beyond the normal application range and makes for an extreamly durable and tough finish. Black Ice Coatings is widely known for being the best proceesesor of Teflon* gun coatings in the industry. We learned our process through 20 years of working in the aerospace industry and have been coating firearms for 19 years now with No major issues. We do not offer a warranty as we do not have guns come back. Our Teflon® DOES NOT peel, chip, flake or wipe off.
> 
> No need for oil... Teflon® is a self-lubricating finish that gets slicker with wear-in. No oil also means nothing to freeze up on those bitter cold Hunts.
> Completely weatherproof. Teflon® is a rust preventative, baked on finish that Water and Humidity can not penetrate. forget about those weekly oil-downs to prevent rust in unforgiving climates.
> ...


Pricing for pumps and semi-autos is $165
http://www.blackicecoatings.com/services.html


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Bax* said:


> One suggestion I would make is Black Ice Coatings http://www.blackicecoatings.com/ they do a baked on Teflon finish that is supposed to be pretty darned impressive


I just dropped off a rifle to these guys to do the Teflon finish. I looked at some stuff they had there and it looks great. They say it can actually help the bolt be a bit smoother with this coating on them.

I'll let you know what I think when it's done.


----------

